# First Centipede Thoughts?



## Sleazoid (Dec 17, 2010)

I am looking into taking the plunge and getting a centipede. They somewhat freak me out, but I won't be handling them and I do find them very beautiful above everything else. Any good large/hardy species you guys can recommend? I like a lot of the Scolopendra species but I don't really know too much about them and the differences of them, I am going to research more before I buy of course, I was just hoping you guys could give me some pointers. Oh and I also would like to know everyones thoughts on Rhysida celeries andina. I hope that is the correct scientific name for it.


----------



## Chilobrachys (Dec 17, 2010)

Get an E. trigo.  It was my first and only and I've had the little guy for 3 years now, they seem pretty easy to take care of.  Mine has a bit of an attitude, not like subspinipes or anything like that, but nevertheless it is a pretty entertaining species.


----------



## dannyboypede (Dec 19, 2010)

As a first pede, I would recommend something hardy. Most U.S. species are easy to care for. These include Scolopendra heros, Scolopendra alternans (FL), and Scolopendra polymorpha (also viridis, but I know nothing about them). alternans is mean and has a very potent, not deadly, but potent venom. Scolopendra heros and polymorpha are nicer IME. A lot of times subspinipes spp. are imports and can hold disease and/or mites. I don't have an alternans yet, but I hear they are essentially bullet proof. If you want something big, go with alternans or heros. If you want something small and boring, go with polymorpha:wall:. 
Just my 0.2,
Dan


----------



## 1991crunkmonk (Dec 19, 2010)

get a chinese red head centipede that was my first centipede and it's awsome


----------



## dannyboypede (Dec 19, 2010)

1991crunkmonk said:


> get a chinese red head centipede that was my first centipede and it's awsome


I got one as my first centipede and it had a deformed spiracle that killed it within a week...so maybe start with a U.S. species. I was almost turned away from pedes completely when that happened. Play it safe with something hardy and proven like alternans or heros. I agree, they are awesome, but they are kind of risky. I have to admit, I have one now and it is mean. They look fake!!
Just my 0.2,
Dan


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Dec 20, 2010)

A beginner should avoid early instar babies because there is usually some die off and avoid imports because it's common to get a mortally damaged specimen, but the exact species isn't important.


----------



## Sleazoid (Dec 20, 2010)

Elytra and Antenna said:


> A beginner should avoid early instar babies because there is usually some die off and avoid imports because it's common to get a mortally damaged specimen, but the exact species isn't important.


Would a Scolopendra heros castaneiceps captive bred, 2" be fine?


----------



## dannyboypede (Dec 20, 2010)

I have a 2.5" Scolopendra heros arizonensis, and he is doing very well. I think he is in pre-molt right now, cause usually he eats just about anything, but he just recently stopped. If it were me, I would probably get something bigger, just to be safe...and because big centipedes are...bigger, and that is cool:razz:! That is just me...

--Dan


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Dec 20, 2010)

Sleazoid said:


> Would a Scolopendra heros castaneiceps captive bred, 2" be fine?


 I'd like to say yes but as a first centipede maybe not.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Dec 21, 2010)

Just my bias, but how 'bout Alipes grandieri...manageable size for a 1st timer, great defense display, minimal enclosure size, hardy, hungry & visible(mine are, anyway).


----------



## Sleazoid (Dec 21, 2010)

I just looked at some pictures, even though I would like a Scolopendra species, any would be fine as long as they are good for beginners. Even though I feel confident around my snakes and tarantulas. I know literally nothing about centipedes so I think not jumping into something like a Scolopendra would be smart on my part, since I am not used to the way they act or move. Even if I do not intend to handle it there may come a time where I may have to know how they are going to act in certain situations.

One of the weird things I see about this species is the tail? Is that what you would call it? It looks like it has feathers attached on the end of it. That is something I haven't seen in other species yet.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Dec 21, 2010)

Sleazoid said:


> One of the weird things I see about this species is the tail? Is that what you would call it? It looks like it has feathers attached on the end of it. That is something I haven't seen in other species yet.


Final legs, terminals, etc.  There's a nifty anatomy sticky at the top of the Myriapods subforum.  Those feather-like extensions are part of the terminal legs for this genus.  When the centipede is irked, it will wave them back and forth rapidly, creating a kind of stridulating effect that can be heard.  Been meaning to make a video...


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Dec 21, 2010)

Feathertails are nice but are a rather small species.


----------



## micheldied (Dec 22, 2010)

Sleazoid said:


> I just looked at some pictures, even though I would like a Scolopendra species, any would be fine as long as they are good for beginners. Even though I feel confident around my snakes and tarantulas. I know literally nothing about centipedes so I think not jumping into something like a Scolopendra would be smart on my part, since I am not used to the way they act or move. Even if I do not intend to handle it there may come a time where I may have to know how they are going to act in certain situations.


You'll never know until you try.
Don't take other people's accounts, because every situation is different, and pedes can all act very differently.


----------



## CAK (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm with Sleazoid...   Centipedes have been catching my curiosity.  Now, midwest house centipedes turn a 36 year old fat ass into a screeching 3rd grade girl!  But these other genus pedes are really catching my curiosity.  Like Sleazoid, I know NOTHING about them.  I have over 100 T's in my collection.  Now, I can't explain it other than a Morbid Curiosity and Fascination with some of these pedes.

There are stickies all over the place in the Tarantula forum for new folks, but there just isn't much here for the Pede world.  

I think I have some ideas of beginner species, but I have no idea how they are to be kept and what the pede thrives in for environment.  

Can someone link me to a thread that might help?  All I see in searching is random one off questions for new pede owners.

Much Thanks in Advance!

Joe - CAK


----------



## crashergs (Dec 28, 2010)

Joe,

I don't think a beginner pede would apply to you.  You obviously know the hobby, you understand the fundamentals of keeping your animals in top condition.  Having said that, I think at this point with your experience, you can get any pede you want and house him with successful results.  

Do note, I would assume a tarantula's behavior is almost predictable, a centipede are kinda not, they are fast and nimble.  That's probably the only thing you would have to accustom yourself to.


----------



## CAK (Dec 28, 2010)

crashergs said:


> Joe,
> 
> I don't think a beginner pede would apply to you.  You obviously know the hobby, you understand the fundamentals of keeping your animals in top condition.  Having said that, I think at this point with your experience, you can get any pede you want and house him with successful results.
> 
> Do note, I would assume a tarantula's behavior is almost predictable, a centipede are kinda not, they are fast and nimble.  That's probably the only thing you would have to accustom yourself to.


Thats awesome!  I have a room that is kept about 78 degrees and between 68 and 75% humidity.  Would a 2.5 gallon horizontal aquarium with coco coir, water dish and some cork bark suit for most pedes?

Also, can someone give me some examples of the attainable "holy grails" of pedes?  Everyone knows the Holy Grail of the tarantula world when you start talking P.metallica / M.balfouri etc....   

And YOU BET, Tarantulas are for the most part very predictable.  I know if I posted that statement on the Tarantula side of the house, some of the blood thirsty hounds will hide behind their monitor and string me from post to post for my vast error in my statement because "billy had a G.rosea that would let him pet his belly and then one day it twitched twice and billy was passed out with his nose being chewed off by this viscious unpredictable BEAST!"   :barf:


----------



## crashergs (Dec 28, 2010)

I believe about the only holy grails of pedes would be the s. gigantea and the viridicornis, of course there's personal preferences of holy grails for many individuals but those are the two universal pedes.  My personal holy grail is the Geophilus electricus which exhibits bioluminescence.

But yeah, your conditions are about right for most pedes and you can probably manipulate a specific pedes habitat quite easily with that temperature of yours.  I have seen setups where pede's are put in the same type of small cup/lid like enclosures of that you would use a scorp/spider for and put in their closets.



CAK said:


> Thats awesome!  I have a room that is kept about 78 degrees and between 68 and 75% humidity.  Would a 2.5 gallon horizontal aquarium with coco coir, water dish and some cork bark suit for most pedes?
> 
> Also, can someone give me some examples of the attainable "holy grails" of pedes?  Everyone knows the Holy Grail of the tarantula world when you start talking P.metallica / M.balfouri etc....
> 
> And YOU BET, Tarantulas are for the most part very predictable.  I know if I posted that statement on the Tarantula side of the house, some of the blood thirsty hounds will hide behind their monitor and string me from post to post for my vast error in my statement because "billy had a G.rosea that would let him pet his belly and then one day it twitched twice and billy was passed out with his nose being chewed off by this viscious unpredictable BEAST!"   :barf:


----------



## dannyboypede (Dec 28, 2010)

CAK said:


> Thats awesome!  I have a room that is kept about 78 degrees and between 68 and 75% humidity.  Would a 2.5 gallon horizontal aquarium with coco coir, water dish and some cork bark suit for most pedes?
> 
> Also, can someone give me some examples of the attainable "holy grails" of pedes?  Everyone knows the Holy Grail of the tarantula world when you start talking P.metallica / M.balfouri etc....
> 
> And YOU BET, Tarantulas are for the most part very predictable.  I know if I posted that statement on the Tarantula side of the house, some of the blood thirsty hounds will hide behind their monitor and string me from post to post for my vast error in my statement because "billy had a G.rosea that would let him pet his belly and then one day it twitched twice and billy was passed out with his nose being chewed off by this viscious unpredictable BEAST!"   :barf:


Scolopendra hardwikei (sp?, I think that's right)
Scolopendra gigantea
Scolopendra sp. Malaysian Jewel
...those are the only holy grails I can think of. At least those are the attainable ones...it's hard to do, but you *can* get them in the US. 

What you have could probably work with most pedes. As long as the centipede isn't too big and can climb out of the enclosure. At that humidity, just overflow the water dish some. 
Centipedes are a lot of fun, and I think would be easier to deal with than an angry pokie or OW T. Pokies can climb glass...fast. I have never seen a centipede climb a smooth surface (thankfully).

--Dan


----------



## Introvertebrate (Dec 28, 2010)

*Bugging Out: Bug Wife*

I don't know if it's a good first choice, but this video attracted me to the Giant Vietnamese Centipede (Scolopendra subspinipes).  Watch it tag a dubia at 1:15.

http://science.discovery.com/videos/buggin-out-bug-wife.html

Tom


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Dec 29, 2010)

They need damp substrate for survival, do fine at room temperature, and kill more crickets than they eat so overfeeding is hard to avoid and leads to mite problems. Some species take a little more dryness than others but keeping any as dry as your tarantulas is a bad plan. Get a nice, clear, plastic jar drill some holes in the lid and order a centipede.

I'd say the most obtainable holy grail centipede in the USA would be Scolopendra heros arizonensis banded variety.


----------



## CAK (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks a million for all your responses and help!




Elytra and Antenna said:


> They need damp substrate for survival, do fine at room temperature, and kill more crickets than they eat so overfeeding is hard to avoid and leads to mite problems. Some species take a little more dryness than others but keeping any as dry as your tarantulas is a bad plan. Get a nice, clear, plastic jar drill some holes in the lid and order a centipede.
> 
> I'd say the most obtainable holy grail centipede in the USA would be Scolopendra heros arizonensis banded variety.


You mention the "banded variety"  are you referring to the slightly different colored bands that separate the segments?  I googled "Scolopendra heros arizonensis" and came up with some cool pictures.


----------



## dannyboypede (Dec 29, 2010)

IME Scolopendra heros arizonensis is AWESOME!!!! I have the banded variety (got it from Orin), and it eats like a hog. Never leaves any scraps behind, and never hides. It has a nice cardboard hide, but more often than not, I see it just curled in the corner of its KK. This little guy is no opportunistic hunter. I commonly see him running around on the search for food after dark. He will eat just about anything, at anytime. He has eaten crickets almost a third of his size, and left nothing behind.

Orin is right. It will probably be years before hardwikei is ever readily available and "attainable" in the US. I saw them for sale once, but didn't have the cash.:wall:

--Dan


----------



## CAK (Dec 29, 2010)

dannyboypede said:


> IME Scolopendra heros arizonensis is AWESOME!!!! I have the banded variety (got it from Orin), and it eats like a hog. Never leaves any scraps behind, and never hides. It has a nice cardboard hide, but more often than not, I see it just curled in the corner of its KK. This little guy is no opportunistic hunter. I commonly see him running around on the search for food after dark. He will eat just about anything, at anytime. He has eaten crickets almost a third of his size, and left nothing behind.
> 
> Orin is right. It will probably be years before hardwikei is ever readily available and "attainable" in the US. I saw them for sale once, but didn't have the cash.:wall:
> 
> --Dan


I want one now!  :drool:


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Dec 29, 2010)

I mean this one.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Dec 29, 2010)

"Geophilus electricus"

Had to look that one up...interesting...I wonder how many other soil 'pedes have that characteristic.  But that's for another thread

IMO, if you've raised other quick & defensive animals/inverts, you'll be fine with whatever 'pede you choose.  Just be careful with those transfers and make sure your enclosure is escape proof.  There's no better way to cause marital strife than to have a large 'pede running about your home.  

As far as "holy grails", I really do think that's more a matter of personal preference for color, behavior, size, etc.

That's a nice banded, Orin...a little sunburst about the head(maybe just lighting)?


----------



## dannyboypede (Dec 29, 2010)

Orin, is that the 4.5 in. specimen you are selling? Mine looks just like it...and will be that big soon enough;P!!!

--Dan


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Dec 30, 2010)

dannyboypede said:


> Orin, is that the 4.5 in. specimen...


That's a little off topic but no that's one of the first golopo frankensteins and it's on hold now. However you'd think the heros variety hybrids could be on some peoples' must have lists since it's a big species and they're rarer than anything else that's ever been available.


----------



## CAK (Dec 30, 2010)

Elytra and Antenna said:


> That's a little off topic but no that's one of the first golopo frankensteins and it's on hold now. However you'd think the heros variety hybrids could be on some peoples' must have lists since it's a big species and they're rarer than anything else that's ever been available.


Orin,  I sent you a PM response.  The pic you sent me in PM is the same as the one on this thread.  If that banded you sent me is available, lets talk about how to get this one in my collection.


----------

